
Moderators who had to view child abuse content sue Microsoft, claiming PTSD - xmpir
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/11/microsoft-employees-child-abuse-lawsuit-ptsd
======
k_sze
Duplicate of what was already posted 10 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13378346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13378346)

------
Auzy
Since they did have the choice to switch jobs, I think the most they should be
able to claim is councelling fees.

~~~
misja111
It is just not allowed for an employer to offer a job that will seriously
damage employees' health. It doesn't matter if employees have the choice to
switch jobs or even if they let them sign some waiver to acknowledge they
accept the health damage. Laws have been put into place to prevent this,
basically to protect naive employees against themselves.

------
MichaelBurge
One possibility is that the employees are looking for easy money. Maybe they
think it'll be easy to shock the jury into ruling in their favor.

I wonder if it makes sense to hire pedophiles to do this job. Especially if
this lawsuit holds, pedophiles wouldn't be able to make similar claims. And
you already need security measures to prevent them from stealing customer
emails and such.

The other solution is to push more of this work onto a computer program, but
no matter how well that works they'd probably want to have a human check it
before sending customer data to the FBI.

At the very least, if it's a real problem they should probably screen people
for having thick skins and make them sign a waiver or something.

~~~
azernik
I wouldn't be too dismissive of their claims - see this [1] long article on
the subject, and particularly this [2] HN thread.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11387934/internet-
moderato...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11387934/internet-moderator-
history-youtube-facebook-reddit-censorship-free-speech) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11502242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11502242)

------
duke360
yep, seen the first pic, if the job was so disgusting he should pop up and
asking for a relocation or just quit and search for something else. anyway ...
the opportunity of a millionaire lawsuit to Microsoft is always appealing,
apparently

